# Best MAC Powder



## myystiqueen (Nov 11, 2008)

okay.. so i'm in need of pressed powder that i can use for touch-ups during the day....

i'm using mac studio fix powder+foundation in NC35 and even though it can easily bring it along with me in myy makeup bag, i don't feel like it... cause it has some foundation in it and i just want pure powder...

so uhm.. i'm thinking whether to get blot powder or MSF natural.... thanks..!!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 11, 2008)

I use MSF natural in Medium and I love it! Before that I used Select Sheer. I liked it, but I think the MSF looks better and goes on more evenly.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 11, 2008)

I use Blot Powder to do my touch ups and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but just to let you know, it doesn't really have any pigment to it so if you want a touch up with a little color, maybe that Select Sheer or whatever powder would be good.

Not too sure about MSFn though. Since it's baked (and a little fragile), it might not be a good idea to bring around in your purse


----------



## kimmy (Nov 11, 2008)

i like the msfn better personally, but mizuki has a good point about it being fragile. if you sling your purse around alot, it might not be your best choice. it gives a wonderful finish though and goes on super smooth.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 11, 2008)

Blot powder isnt very good for dry skin but it is nice for touch ups during the day, the colour range is pretty bad though.

I might be in the minority but I really hate MSFN.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 11, 2008)

blot powder has no color/coverage, so it is only meant for setting foundation and taking down shine.

select sheer offers a hint of coverage, so its good for touchups.  MSFN can be used for touchups and offers a bit more coverage than select sheer, but like others have said, its not great for traveling in your purse. 

so if you want something for just shine, go with blot.  if you want color and a hint of coverage, select sheer is the one.  if only MSFNs were crappy on the go.


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 11, 2008)

I have had tried Blot Powder and Select Sheer Pressed no MSFN sorry!
But I think Select Sheer Pressed is basically like Blot Powder because it absorbs the oil around my forehead and nose.
Plus it is great for touch ups!
Totally agree about the MSFN almost bought it but the MA warned me about it breaking if I take it school with me.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been using Blot Powder for years and I really like it.


----------



## seabird (Nov 11, 2008)

i've got mineralize skinfinish natural, blot powder and select sheer pressed. i managed to take my msfn around in my bag without it breaking perfectly, but i found it'd look good on for about 15/20 mins and then sort of start to disappear. if you want a hint of coverage, go for select sheer, and if you only want to reduce shine go for blot. i've hit the pan on all of my powders, and i'm pretty sure select sheer is my favourite.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Not too sure about MSFn though. Since it's baked (and a little fragile), it might not be a good idea to bring around in your purse_

 
I carry my MSF dark about in my makeup bag or on its own in my handbag all the time and it's very durable.

I agree about MSF losing its colour after a while. You need regular touch ups to keep the 'glow'.

Blot powder is good but I sometimes finsit strips me of colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and mattifies me _too _much, so I'm careful to use a little bit only where needed.


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 12, 2008)

wow.. thanks guys....

i think i'm going to go with Blot Powder cause i don't feel like using extra coverage when i touch-up... but let's just see what the MA recommends me.... ^^

thanks again...


----------

